

17 dimes, 21 nickels, and no decisions. - afxjzs
http://www.glowingrectangles.com/2012/09/17-dimes-21-nickels-and-no-decisions/

======
K2h
When I find something I like I end up ordering it over and over again, never
wanting to substitute. this solves two things, no decision needs to be made,
and cost/benefit analysis of ordering something new says the risk of not
getting something good is too high to chance so i'll just keep getting the
same thing until i'm tired of it, because I know it is good. boring I know.

~~~
afxjzs
I tend to do that naturally, but in an effort to get more experiences in life,
I try to always go for something new.

"New is always better. True Story" - Barney Stinson

(the quotes logic is utter bs, but still relevant)

